# Can anyone identify what this is?



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Old Telco terminal block, should have a cover on it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you a homeowner or an electrician ?

It's missing the carbons ... the lightning protection


----------



## Samtron (Oct 14, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Old Telco terminal block, should have a cover on it.


So if I don’t have a lan line I can remove it all?


----------



## Samtron (Oct 14, 2021)

emtnut said:


> Are you a homeowner or an electrician ?
> 
> It's missing the carbons ... the lightning protection


I am the owner. Not an electrician by any means. Just cleaning up an old crawl space


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Samtron said:


> I am the owner. Not an electrician by any means. Just cleaning up an old crawl space


It's your landline. It's missing the carbons though. And, your on the wrong site, this forum is for pro electricians. Take your questions over to our sister site www.diychatroom.com.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG, Am I that old that commonly installed items are now unknown relics?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> OMG, Am I that old that commonly installed items are now unknown relics?


Yep, and so am I, ya old bat.

It is hard to beleive that someone doesn't recognize a telephone wire, electrician or not.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Signal1 said:


> Yep, and so am I, ya old bat.
> 
> It is hard to beleive that someone doesn't recognize a telephone wire, electrician or not.


We have been replacing switchgear that was installed in the early 80s. Its so old looking.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> OMG, Am I that old that commonly installed items are now unknown relics?


Well apparently you are.


----------

